# SMS Cm7 sound help please :[



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm running the new CM7 and I'm a music lover and I always have headsets plugged in. When I get a text message it rings to the headset and also the speaker. My question is...

Is there a way to turn off the notification sound off on the speaker while having the headsets plugged in?


----------



## jerrycycle (Jul 30, 2011)

Cm setting, sound, always play on speaker. Uncheck notification and alert.


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

No go:/


----------

